# Has anyone heard?



## Hard Core (Nov 4, 2008)

I talked with a good friend of mine last night from Pittsfield, Illinois. He knows that I love duck hunting and that everytime I'm up there I comment on how I can here the Foiles gang pounding the ducks on their duck holes in Pleasant Hill. Its great because from my front door up there you can here them blasting. I always get jealous when I am there hunting deer and can hear this, so I go by and check it out. Anyway, he told me last night that Jeff and another guy got busted for federal charges both in US and Canada. Supposedly, one of his camera men was and undercover agent and has been with them for the last three yrs. compiling a federal case against him. Pittsfield, IL is a small town and I know how rumors are so please don't think this is the truth. I was just wandering if anyone on the calling circuit might know what" really happened if anything". I not starting a fire just wandering If I need to get another SMH quickly.


----------



## GSUJake (Nov 4, 2008)

It wouldn't suprise me. He's a "know it all." He has been accused of several things in the past. Also, he shot his dog while hunting and on one of his videos, is shown floating the fourth. I did a quick search and couldn't find anything concrete. I did see threads on other forums talking about this in April/May


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Nov 4, 2008)

Wonder if he needs another camera man?  HEHEHEHE!


----------



## head buster (Nov 4, 2008)

I heard something about him back in April/may as well when the waterfowl edition of Mack PW came out. Macks doesn't have his calls in thier mag. this season or any of the FA brand gear either I believe. I hheard/saw this on another forum and never could find out exactly what it was. I did hear though about floating a fourth shell and also about shooting over the limit on ducks and geese.


----------



## muddy_feet (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw the youtube video when the "Floating the 4th" came out.  The refuge has a very lengthy post on it and both didn't last long.


whack'em & stack'em.....


----------



## GSUJake (Nov 4, 2008)

Ive got the video where he floats the fourth. They took the videos off the shelf and re-edited them. He comes under a lot of fire so it's hard to believe it's all a lie. He is a cocky guy that I never care to meet again. I think it's a shame for him to be in with realtree


----------



## clent586 (Nov 4, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> I saw the youtube video when the "Floating the 4th" came out.  The refuge has a very lengthy post on it and both didn't last long.
> 
> 
> whack'em & stack'em.....



Those were classic threads! What was funny is how many folks wanted to know, "not because they would", how to float the 4th in a Benelli. Funny stuff and yes the Foiles crew is not as friendly as most may think.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 4, 2008)

clent586 said:


> Those were classic threads! What was funny is how many folks wanted to know, "not because they would", how to float the 4th in a Benelli. Funny stuff and yes the Foiles crew is not as friendly as most may think.



I just figured out how to do it in my stoeger


----------



## clent586 (Nov 4, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> I just figured out how to do it in my stoeger



.......and I know you would never exercise your new discovery


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thought you had to do some mods to the bolt to achieve this.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't have to do it in my Stoeger, figured it out 1 day by accident.  Never would float a shell though while hunting, knowing my luck old GW old be at a listening post or something.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Nov 4, 2008)

No mods on the stoeger are needed to float the fourth. I dont own one but I seen it done. I have a M2 and dont know how to float one in it.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 4, 2008)

clent586 said:


> .......and I know you would never exercise your new discovery



I rarely shoot a 3rd much less than a 4th. shells are almost a dollar a piece. No need to waste em.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm dissappointed that Jeff is involved in this if it is true. I liked his calls and thought he did a good job with his duck club. I would like to meet him and ask him in person. That's the way I am, As far as being a know it all, He is missing out then cuz this is the forum he needs to be on. It's slap full of em.


----------



## GSUJake (Nov 4, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> I'm dissappointed that Jeff is involved in this if it is true. I liked his calls and thought he did a good job with his duck club. I would like to meet him and ask him in person. That's the way I am, As far as being a know it all, He is missing out then cuz this is the forum he needs to be on. It's slap full of em.



Care to elaborate who?


----------



## gaboy1 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW. Dang,  Emu you're starting to sound like your feelings are hurt.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 4, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> I'm dissappointed that Jeff is involved in this if it is true. I liked his calls and thought he did a good job with his duck club. I would like to meet him and ask him in person. That's the way I am, As far as being a know it all, He is missing out then cuz this is the forum he needs to be on. It's slap full of em.




I am pickin up what your puttin down.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry, i missed somthing. I didn't know Jeff Foiles answered to the ethical waterfowl associations.

The man makes waterfowl video's showing duck carnage. Seems to make a good living at it. And his calls are one of the top 5 in the country. They are a crafted tool.

If Jeff Foiles was a biologist for Delta Waterfowl, then maybe i'd give a darn.

Until the man is convicted in a court of law, ease up on the slander.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2008)

Naw my feelings ain't hurt, and Jake I shouldn't have to name names. I agree h20 he has made a good living and his calls do sound good. Just scroll around on here Jake and you'll find your answer.


----------

